# talkd... helppp!!!

## skler

salve ragazzi... che bello poter scrivere in italiano   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

cmq... sono stato uno slackwarista per tanto tempo... ma gentoo è un altro mondo... l'unica cosa che non sopporto è che nn riesco a far finzionare il talkd!

Nessuno ha provato mai a farlo funzionare?!? Nessuno ci è riuscito?!?!? VI PREGO SPIEGATEMI COMMMEEEEE!!

tnx in anticipo... skler.

----------

## IgaRyu

tald ??? perche non usi sh scusa ? direi decisamente piu sicuro !!

----------

## skler

forse nn mi sono spiegato bene.... il talkd è un demone per poter parlare con i vari utenti che accedono al server... solo che nn riesco a farlo partire..

----------

## IgaRyu

hai ragione  :Smile:  mi ero confuso con il telnetd

Hai avviato il demone con il solito /etc/conf.d/talkd start 

oppure (/etc/inidt.d/talkd start ) 

?

Joe

----------

## skler

uhmm onestamente riesco a trovare solo 2 comandi...

```
zeus ~ # in.talkd 

Socket operation on non-socket
```

e...

```
zeus ~ # talkd 

Socket operation on non-socket
```

sembrano come dei comandi che devono essere eseguiti con inet.d... ma non sono riuscito a capire molto... 

ho trovato anche un comando in.telnetd 

```
zeus ~ # in.telnetd 

in.telnetd: getpeername: Socket operation on non-socket
```

che produce un codice molto simile.... boh nn so... ci siete riusciti ad avviare il telnet?! SPIEGATEMI COME!!  eheheh

----------

## greg_g

Penso che tu debba fare qeuste cose:

installare xinetd: 

```
 emerge xinetd 
```

giocare con xinetd.conf e i file in /etc/xinetd.d

fare: man xinetd, man xinetd.conf (io non sono un grande esperto in questo campo)

prendere come spunto uno dei file in /etc/xinetd.d e creare un file

di configurazione /etc/xinetd.d/talkd

attivare xinetd: 

```
 rc-update add xinetd default 
```

cercando in rete si trovano degli aiuti, ad esempio

http://www.linuxcasestudies.org/CaseStudies/Cs3-Industrial/LinuxCS3_web-12.htm

Io non l'ho fatto di persona, quindi non assicuro niente   :Smile: 

Greg

----------

## skler

sono un po cappatello a fare ste cose... soprattutto perche non conosco xinet.d ma conosco solo e bene inet.d non è che x caso mi potete fare un mezzo file di configurazione... poi scrivo un how-to x gli utenti poco esperti (come me) e lo publichiamo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## greg_g

Questo l'ho copiati da una redhat:

/etc/xinetd.d/talk:

```

service talk

{

        disable           = no

        flags                 = IPv4

        socket_type             = dgram

        wait                    = yes

        user                    = nobody

        group                   = tty

        server                  = /usr/sbin/in.talkd

}

```

prova un po'... magari se ti funziona puoi aprire un bug e chiedere che venga inserito nell'ebuild di netkit-talk.

----------

## skler

nada continua a nn funzionarmi... vi faccio vedere un po di cose...

```
# nmap -sU localhost

Starting nmap V. 3.00 ( www.insecure.org/nmap/ )

Interesting ports on localhost (127.0.0.1):

(The 1466 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)

Port       State       Service

53/udp     open        domain                  

517/udp    open        talk                    

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 4 seconds

```

ma nel momento ke provo a connettermi con un prog di talk (ytalk, talk) mi da connessione rifiutata...

potete provare nei vostri server se vi funza?

----------

## cerri

Devi configurare il file /etc/hosts.allow.

Ci sono degli esempi li dentro, prova a dare un'occhiata.

----------

## skler

non funza.... assolutamente... ho messo 127.0.0.1 e appena avvio il talk non funziona.... cmq questo pacchetto è fatto veramente di dio... boh sono nelle vostre mani...

----------

## greg_g

Allora, ricominciamo...

per prima cosa, quando provate una nuova configurazione e fate

"/etc/init.d/xinetd restart", poi fate "killall in.inetd", altrimenti rischiate che ci siano ancora dei processi aperti che vi rispondono e diventate scemi chiedendovi perche' non e' cambiato niente... io sono arrivato sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi   :Smile:   :Smile: 

per far funzionare questo cacchio di talk ho attivato il servizio ntalk (occhio: non talk)

# cat /etc/xinetd.d/talk

service ntalk

{

        disable = no

        socket_type     = dgram

        wait            = yes

        user            = nobody

        group           = tty

        server          = /usr/sbin/in.talkd

}

poi ho dovuto cambiare l'opzione in /etc/xinetd.conf mettendo il mio indirizzo IP (era per questo che rifiutava la connessione, non capiva che veniva da localhost ma la considerava proveniente dal generico indirizzo 192.168.1.10)

# cat /etc/xinetd.conf

# Sample configuration file for xinetd

defaults

{

        only_from      = localhost 192.168.1.10

        instances      = 60

        log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

        log_on_success = HOST PID

        log_on_failure = HOST

        cps            = 25 30

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d

cosi' mi funziona, limitatamente alla console di testo e localmente sul mio computer. Devo ancora capire come farlo collaborare con kde.

Greg

----------

## greg_g

ah! ricordatevi di settare "mesg y" nella console in cui ricevere il talk!

----------

## bsolar

Perché talkd ha bisogno di un superserver?

Viene installato emergendo netkit-talk? Non l'ha come dep, quindi dovrebbe andare anche senza.

(o bisogna aggiungere la dep nell'ebuild?).

----------

## greg_g

probabilmente perche' per farlo funzionare basta inetd, incluso in netkit-base (compreso nei pacchetti di sistema).

Ma oggigiorno inetd non lo usa piu' nessuno...

Greg

----------

